

Calligra 2.5 Office and Creativity Suite Released - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.calligra.org/news/calligra-2-5-released/

======
rkwz
I really wish KDE polishes their UI/UX. I'm not a UI designer but the site and
the application doesn't look as good as Windows/OSX/ICS/Ubuntu.

~~~
urlwolf
I like KDE's UX better than any of the alternatives.

